# Moderlieschen wo sind sie hin?!



## Reapas (23. Apr. 2008)

Hallo miteinander!

Mein 2tes Problem besteht darin, ich habe mir vor 3 Tagen
__ Moderlieschen zugelegt 6 Stück. Am ersten tag nach dem Eingewöhnen sah ich
sie fröhlich in der gruppe durch den Teich planschen jetzt hat es 2 Tage geregnet und nun finde ich sie nichtmehr ich hab nun knapp 2h den Teich durchsucht und bin hilflos wo sind sie nur hin?!
Der Teich ist klar man kann auf den Grund sehen, wir haben noch eine flache Zone mit KIes ausgelegt die ca 5-10cm Tief ist wo jetzt wieder die Pflanzen 
wachsen zudem liegen im Teich einige Steine sowie im flacheren Breich.
Kann mir wer sagen wie ich herrasufinden kann ob sie  noch im Teich sind ich hab schon die ganze Filternlage ausgebaut obwohl ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das die da drinnen sind...
Gäbe es eine Möglichkeit sie anzulocken um zu sehn ob sie noch vorhanden sind?!

Ich bin um jeden Rat sehr sehr Dankbar!!

Mfg der verzweifelte Rea


----------



## Findling (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Moderlieschen wo sind sie hin?!*

Hi, ich schon wieder,

wie sieht dein Teich denn aus? Zeig uns doch mal ein paar Bilder - wir sind nämlich gar nicht neugierig:__ nase .

Nun zu deinem Problem: Haben die Fische eine Möglichkeit, sich zu verstecken? Zwischen größeren Steinen, unter Pflanzen oder in irgendwelchen Hohlräumen? Theoretisch wäre es auch möglich, dass sie einem Räuber zum Opfer gefallen sind, aber das ist so schnell doch relativ unwahrscheinlich. Ich vermute eher, dass irgend etwas sie sehr erschreckt hat (vielleicht ja badende Krähen? ) und sie sich deshalb jetzt erst mal verstecken.

Ich würde gar nichts unternehmen und einige Tage abwarten. Denn, auch wenn es manchen sehr schwer fällt - die größte und notwendigste Tugend von Teichbesitzern muss die Geduld sein. 

Wenn sie noch da sind, werden sie sich in den nächsten Tagen auch wieder zeigen, wenn sie nicht mehr da sind, dann ist es sowieso zu spät.:shock  Ist hart, aber es ist nun mal so.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Reapas (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Moderlieschen wo sind sie hin?!*

Oha, die Möglichkeit hätten sie sich zu verstecken (Bilder kommen heute
versprochen *g*), sehr groß sind sieja auch nicht und zudem haben sie
auch noch einen Dunkelbraun-schwarzen Anstrich mit dem sie sehr schwer zu erkennen sind.
Meine Idee wäre es einen Futterstick zu befestigen und abzuwarten ob sie ihn finden und dann hoffentlich auch benutzen um mir ein Zeichen zu geben 
dass sie hoffentlich noch sich in dem Teich befinden! 

So nun muss ich mal zur Arbeit bis später


----------



## Frettchenfreund (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Moderlieschen wo sind sie hin?!*

Guten Morgen Rea!

Meine Moderlieschen sehe ich manchmal Tagelang nicht und auf einmal wieder alle. Mach dir keinen Kopf ...... die sind schon noch da!

.


----------



## March (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Moderlieschen wo sind sie hin?!*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Moderlieschen sehe ich manchmal Tagelang nicht und auf einmal wieder alle. Mach dir keinen Kopf ...... die sind schon noch da!
> .



Hab zwar keine Moderlieschen aber kann dir ne ähnliche Story erzählen ...

Vor ca. 3 jahren hab ich einen __ Katzenwels in meinen Teich gesetzt und vor über 15 Jahren 3 Schleien. Den Katzenwels und 1 von den 3 Schleien hab ich "nie" wieder gesehen. Dachte schon lange, dass sie tot sind. 
(Hinzu kommt, dass wir letzten Sommer ein großes Fischsterben durch Parasitenbefall hatten)

Vor ca. 1 Monat wurde unser Teich abgefischt und erneuert.

Siehe da:
Als der Teich fast komplett abgepumpt war und nur noch eine Schlammpfütze übrig blieb, zappelte die vermisste __ Schleie und der Katzenwels in der Pfütze ...

P.S.: Die sind bestimmt noch da


----------



## Reapas (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Moderlieschen wo sind sie hin?!*

Ah perfekt dann kann ich ja eigentlich beruhigt sein!
Hoffentlich sehe ich sie dann bald wieder vielen Dank euch allen!


----------



## AxelU (1. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Moderlieschen wo sind sie hin?!*

Hallo Rea,

sind Deine Moderlieschen wieder da?

Wenn nein, schau mal in den Filter. Da habe ich meine Rotfedern und Gründel quietschvergnügt gefunden (siehe anderen Beitrag).

Axel


----------



## Reapas (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Moderlieschen wo sind sie hin?!*

Ja jetzt Paddeln sie zu 4 an dem Filterschlauch rum und suchen
dort eifrig nach Futter! Jetzt bin ich schon deutlich erleichtert aber
2 fehlen leider immer noch.
Zu 6 hab ich sie noch nie gesehn...
Naja die 4 sehen sehr sehr glücklich aus scheinen sich extremst wohl zu fühlen sind auch sehr zutraulich da hoffe ich nur das es bald deutlich mehr wie 4 sind


----------

